

Washington C Corp vs. Delaware - rosenjon

Most of the discussion of incorporation on here seems to be focused on Delaware. However, my home state is Washington, and from what I read the corporate laws in Washington are adequate for venture financing as well: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startuplawblog.com&#x2F;where-to-incorporate&#x2F;<p>Does anyone have practical experience with this decision? Washington seems cheaper all around, and worst case you reincorporate if an investor requires it...
======
hashtag
The main reason is because Delaware has a long history of case law and is
preferable to investors. Many here (CA) will typically structure a C Corp in
DE and a foreign C Corp in their home state where they operate.

I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice.

